# No boil lasagna noodles



## JohnL (Feb 10, 2005)

As simple as it is, I've never made lasagna before.
Can anyone explain the difference between regular and no boil noodles?
Is one superior to the other as far as taste and texture?
I would imagine the no boil would be for convenience, but is there a trade off in quality?
Thanks,
John.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 10, 2005)

John, it's just my opinion, but I really prefer the traditional boiled pasta.  The no-boil, to me, have a denser, almost sticky or gummy texture (I'm assuming from the startch not being cooked out).  The couple of times I have used the no-boil, I find I need to use some extra sauce/liquid to compensate.  Still, I prefer the taste and texture of a pre-boiled pasta.


----------



## JohnL (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks PA,
I've always wanted to make lasagna, but was put off by all the prep.
I guess pre boiling the noodles isn't really that much more work.
I'd rather take my time for better results.
John.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2005)

i have used good quality (imported italian) no boil lasagna noodles with success. i find that so long as you're careful to coat each noodle edge to egde with sauce, they will cook ok.
some people overboil their regular pasta (so it's not al dente), and the lasagna comes out mushy. so i actually prefer the no boil.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 10, 2005)

That's a good point I should have made, bucky.  I always undercook my pasta if I plan on baking it.  The pasta should be tender on the outside but still a bit hard on the inside.  When you drain it, immediately rinse it with cold water to stop the cooking process.


----------



## JohnL (Feb 10, 2005)

The recipe that I'm using calls for that cooking method.
Boil the noodle till aldente', then dip in ice water to stop the cooking process. (I'll just do like PA says and rinse them under cold water).
Other than that, I'm substituting Italian sausage for the ground meat and may sub cottage cheese for the ricotta.
John.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 10, 2005)

I think Barilla no-boil noodles are terrific.  I like them much better than regular noodles.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 12, 2005)

No boil lasagne. They are more simple and they are good. It's my opinion, of course. In Italy we sell also the fresh ones that must be boiled.


----------

